# Free ARCs Available - BLIND CERULEAN: A Brisk, Brutal Vigilante Crime Thriller



## continuityerrorpress (Aug 22, 2021)

_*This city was a sewer of drugs and corruption. Someone had to do something about it. And, improbably, minds far wiser than her own had selected Alley.*_ 

I have free ARCs available for my upcoming novel _Blind Cerulean. _Here's the Booksprout link and here's the BookSirens link. And the pitch goes...

On the hellish streets of Acadia, salvation comes in the form of an angel. One who doesn't care much about collateral damage.

Alley is a fifteen-year-old girl with a genius IQ, a self-medicating mother, and an unusual obsession with a 1980s movie star. Alley's never truly questioned why her unemployed mother is wealthy enough to afford a luxury apartment. She's more concerned with collecting '80s memorabilia.

Alley's life changes when a mystery figure known as Coach approaches her out of the blue. He tells her she has a destiny; that the crime-ridden, drug-infested city she lives in needs a savior. And Coach -- a cranky, plainspoken mentor with no tolerance for any slacking -- will train her, make certain she lives up to her true potential.

The girl begins an unlikely career as a vigilante. She runs afoul of local crimelord The Swine, and the mystery figure pulling the gangster's strings. But the true power behind The Swine finds himself drawn to Alley, and as the girl is shocked to learn, is the man who can provide answers to questions she'd never thought to ask. The revelations just might shatter the girl.


----------

